# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин B98CA2336A9FBCFA3466C20DFD9518BA

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: B98CA2336A9FBCFA3466C20DFD9518BA 
Размер в байтах: 6141789

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:15, в том числе:
 безопасные:11
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

